# Hydro Jetting drains and sewer lines.....advantages and disadvantages?



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I was looking at Hydro-jetting as a possibility when I get into business down the road. I have used the cable clearing methods for years, but I have never used the hydro-jetting method. Any experience with this?


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

I looked at some videos on this and like the results of it. It seems like a very thorough way of cleaning pipes.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Jetting is the only way to really Clean a pipe. Small cart jetters are how most people start 4000 psi but only 5 GPM which can run off most peoples water supply. When you jump up to more GPM you need a reserve tank and the pumps become much more money. As for using a jetter you simply have to get out there and use one to learn how to not get stuck. Best advice I can give is to always be pulling back to make sure that you can pull back that way if you get stuck it won't be super stuck. If you are stuck then simple things like dumping a bottle of dish soap down the drain to lube up your jetter hose usually work pretty good. A camera is really needed if you are going to jet. We have small 2.5 GPM jetters for 1.5" -2" inside lines all the way up to 4000 psi 25 GPM machines for larger drains.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks, I'm trying to learn all that I can about this. I appreciate the input.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The most hands on information on Jetting can be found at
www.draincleaningforum.com
and
www.ridgidforum.com
Just use the search feature you will have more info than you want lol.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I got a block or something in my perimeter drain.

Found a site that sells jetter kits for your pressure washer:

http://www.ultimatewasher.com/sewer-jetter-hoses.htm










I am thinking of giving it a try.

1/4" x 50' is $216. It would likely be minimum $300 to have someone come and do it. I'd rather do it myself and get a tool out of it I could use again if I needed :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Winchester said:


> I'd rather do it *twice* myself and get a tool out of it I could use again if I needed :laughing:


Fixed that fer ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Winchester said:


> I got a block or something in my perimeter drain.
> 
> Found a site that sells jetter kits for your pressure washer:
> 
> ...


Fixed it fer ya. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Fixed that fer ya. :thumbsup:


:laughing: I can do it once, twice, or 50 times myself and that's fine as long as i don't have to pay _another _service guy to come out. (just gotta shove a hose in a pipe and turn the stuff on) :whistling

I paid a guy $400 to come out. scoped parts of the perimiter but couldn't figure out how to get the camera in where we figured out it was probably blocked.

I asked if he could fix it and he said we need to call a company that can hydrojet.

WTF if you can't fix the problem why'd you come out?

screw that, i'll poke it out over the next 2 years with a stick if I have to rather then be jacked around again. :laughing:

I trust these service guys about as far as I can throw them.

If I don't find something better than that kit for a pressure washer, I'm getting that one.


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

i don't clean drains, not worth my time..

i tell people to use a coat hanger or call RR


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I have to shove the jet hose into the white pvc there.

i've had a $60 ridgid pump in there for the last year pumping it out to the street. :laughing:










dang gotta fish out those flyers...


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

1/4" hose does not need the reel so if you just buy some jetter hose and some nozzles you will have just as good of chance of getting the clog than buying that kit. You can buy a valve to control the on/off or most people with 1/4" that is turning a PW into a jetter just uses the gun that came with your unit to be the on/off. On a side note 1/4" jetter hose is a little small for that size pipe. It may work if it's not that clogged. The problem is those little mini nozzles and the 1/4" hose is that it will double back on you when you are using it in 3-4" pipe or ride along the bottom of the pipe and not clear the clog. And your nozzles need to be sized for your pressure washer. i.e. 3000 psi at what gallon per minute. If you size wrong you won't be putting out enough pressure to do anything. And the hose creates friction loss so if you have 3000psi at the pump and buy 100 feet of 1/4" hose the true psi at the tip will probably be around 2200-2400 psi just an FYI.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Cuda said:


> 1/4" hose does not need the reel so if you just buy some jetter hose and some nozzles you will have just as good of chance of getting the clog than buying that kit. You can buy a valve to control the on/off or most people with 1/4" that is turning a PW into a jetter just uses the gun that came with your unit to be the on/off. On a side note 1/4" jetter hose is a little small for that size pipe. It may work if it's not that clogged. The problem is those little mini nozzles and the 1/4" hose is that it will double back on you when you are using it in 3-4" pipe or ride along the bottom of the pipe and not clear the clog. And your nozzles need to be sized for your pressure washer. i.e. 3000 psi at what gallon per minute. If you size wrong you won't be putting out enough pressure to do anything. And the hose creates friction loss so if you have 3000psi at the pump and buy 100 feet of 1/4" hose the true psi at the tip will probably be around 2200-2400 psi just an FYI.


if i have a problem doubling back maybe i could duct tape some fish stix to the hose to stiffen it up :laughing:


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If doubling back does happen you add a piece of pipe between the hose and the jetter nozzle so it can not turn around in the pipe.


----------



## Clog Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

*Hydro Jetting in Portland Oregon*

We use hydro jetting at our plumbing company in Portland Oregon. It is great for tough clogs. Have you found any negatives for hydro jetting? We've used it for quite awhile and never really seen a negative to it.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Clog Pro said:


> We use hydro jetting at our plumbing company in Portland Oregon. It is great for tough clogs. Have you found any negatives for hydro jetting? We've used it for quite awhile and never really seen a negative to it.


I'm just looking at it as another service in the business that I want to start. Thanks for the input.:thumbsup:


----------



## Clog Pro (Apr 2, 2012)

mehtwo said:


> I'm just looking at it as another service in the business that I want to start. Thanks for the input.:thumbsup:


You're welcome!!


----------

